#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 除夕夜前的挑戰【除夕聚餐】

## SoDragom

也是嘗試在除夕夜到來前完成的 :jcdragon-stretch: 

有段時間沒畫Q版模式了呢…… :jcdragon-shy2: 



然後也祝同好們除夕和新年快樂了~~ :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 狼王白牙

SoDragom 遲到的新年快樂 :onion_24: 
我懷疑這張聚餐圖可能剛好遇上世界大亂，
因而歡樂的氣氛也造成一些聯想了......
(算了，我想牠們都是免疫的吧) :笑: 
"這火鍋為什麼只有湯"
"不要搶我的肉"
"誰把年糕丟進火鍋裡了?"
"SoDragom躲在後面偷看喔" :狐狸望遠:

----------


## SoDragom

毕竟現在世界挺亂的嘛
不過我完成的時候新聞還沒有鬧大，所以並沒有那種意思 :jcdragon-cry: 
畢竟本來都不是人，所以自然是免疫的

----------

